# Bassin at its finest! 3/10



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Went to one fo my favorite fishing spots with a good friend of mine and was able to catch 9 bass. Including an 11 lber that i caught and a 9 lber for my buddy. Thats his biggest ever!!! Not a bad day of fishing!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Pigs for sure. The bass must have been on fire yesterday from all the good reports


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice fish! I'm assuming thats a private pond or lake


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nope its a public lake


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole girls!!!! Good job fella's!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

wow nice pigs!


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

looks kinda like a pond on eglin maybe


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Those are some hawgs! What yall catch'em on?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Obviously Hurricane. South campground behind him. SWEET!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

oooo I know where this is.... caught my first 7.5 lber outta there.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Beaudry, you got PM.


----------

